# Doubled over with extreme gas pain



## Luzelle

Normally gas is something people joke about. But right now I feel like crying as much pain as I am having. I ate butternut soup for lunch, and I was fine. But now, a couple of hours later, I am in such pain!!
My stomach is cramping awfully, and very swollen/bloated. It is making me feel nauseous. 
Does anybody have some advice for me? Could there be something in my grocery cupboard that would help just a little?
I've struggled with symptoms like these my whole life, but during the last week I've had 3 episodes like this and it is not normal, even for me!!!:nope:


----------



## KellyC75

Aww, bless you, I have been suffering with this too...

I went to doctor, as I was so worried & he gave me fibregel, to ease constipation (which I was also suffering)

I didnt take that, but went out & bought dried apricots, that gets things moving again

Wishing you all the best, hope you feel better really soon...:hugs:


----------



## Archies Mummy

Omg, i know exactly how you feel the only way i have found too get rid of it is by walking preferably up and down the stairs. Although it is very painful. Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Dont really have any advice, but I have been experiencing the same thing, I've suffered from upset stomach over the years, but its not been a problem for a good couple of years, I always suspected I had IBS. Anyway lately after eating I get such stomach pains from gas, feeling like I'm going to have diarreah, but I dont, I just suffer with the gas. I've just eaten so I'm expecting it to happen again tonight. Dont know why its happening I dont know how to stop it, but if anyone does know then I'd be interested in hearing it.

I know prunes are good for keeping you regular, not sure they would help gas though.


----------



## Luzelle

Gosh, I feel like going to the Emergency Room or something. But I'm feeling a little bit better now, took a long hot bath and rubbed my stomach while pouring hot water out of it. Put the electric blanket on on my bed and will go crawl in now. 
DH not even here tonight. 
Tomorrow I'm going to make an appointment with a gastroenterologist (spelling???). Can't bear it anymore. Will let you know what advice/meds he gives.
Wow I feel crap. Hope this doesn't affect bean!


----------



## emzky90

I've been having the exct same thing! I've just eaten tea and boy I feel sick as a pig now!!!! and my stomach is so panful :(


----------



## emmajayne

Are we allowed peppermint tea or peepermint cordial while pregnant? I used to sip warmed peppermint cordial for ibs really helped. 
Other think is suck/chew a remegel but again not sure while pregnant?


----------



## louise1302

peppermint cordial is fine to drink and remeggel are fine too i lived on them when i was pregnant with archie


----------



## Sherri81

I've always heard that peppermint tea and such is bad during pregnancy. I've heard herbal peppermint products can cause early pregnancy loss. I don't want to scare you or anything, but I would hold off on anything containing natural peppermint until you speak to a dr or midwife. I could be totally off base on this, but I thought peppermint tea was in the same category as pennyroyal tea.


----------



## stacey01

i had this early on in pregnancy , i just found it went away in time :hugs:


----------



## Stichie

I was diagnosed with IBS about 10 years ago. For the past few years I have had it under control. That is, until I became pregnant. Every morning, like clock work, I wake up with diarrhea, but then it goes away. Yesterday, I experienced the worst gas pains that I have had in years.

When I asked my Doctor, she said that it is to be expected especially in the first trimester due to the rising hormone levels. I found sipping Gingerale and eating Saltine crackers helped to settle my stomach. I was worried it was something far worse, but the pain subsided when I was able to pass gas, which eased my mind. 

Good luck with your pains, and know that it is normal & is just one of the many gifts that your bundle will bring while you are carrying him or her. :flower:


----------



## Palestrina

I've been suffering with gas as well. It's strange because I'm hardly eating anything these days and when I do it's just veggies. Last night was especially painful, I was sitting in a classical music concert and I felt like I was expanding like mean old Aunt Petunia that Harry Potter blew up. And don't get me started on all the crazy gassy noises that were going on in there, it was so embarrassing. I left to go home at intermission because I was so afraid I was going to explode during the concert. Last time I had gas like that I had eaten too many refried beans at the local mexican restaurant.


----------



## Green Lady

The worst of my bloating eased off at about five weeks, but I still can get it. Last night I innocently stumbled out of bed for a glass of water, then went to the bathroom only to be taken by a wave of gas pain so bad I honestly thought I'd fall off the loo! It seemed to last forever. I'd get things like that off and on before pregnancy so thankfully I recognised it and didn't think it was the baby cramping.

I just had to get used to eating differently. I try not to eat too much at a sitting and avoid spicy foods which seem to set me off. Too bad cause I'd really love a curry, but I don't dare risk it! :haha:


----------



## Loren

Omg I suffer with gas teribly!!!!I only started getting it at 21weeks and I can't even describe how painful It is!!!I start to sweat, the pain starts in my upper back then works its way round to my chest then my stumak!I feel like I can't breathe, nauseas the 1st tym I had it I ended up in hospital because I panicd that much!!I just sip warm water and maybe suk a rennie, breathe in thru my nose out thru my mouth and calm myself and it seems to pass bt it is getting worse as the weeks progress!!!so I force myself to burp so I won't hopfuly gget them bk!I do have peppermint tea so wil ask midwife about that because my mum sed she sufferd with it with me and she had a cap full of peppermint cordial and startd doing big burps straight afterwards but then found out peppermint isn't aloud in pregnancy :s xxxx


----------



## Barbles

I also get this really bad, was going to start a thread about it but never got round to it. 
On NYE we went out for a meal (its also my DD birthday) and on the way home I was screaming in agony!! The only way I could describe it was like a contraction, it would start off in my lower back and then move around and go all the way up my tummy. It would then come and go every few minutes. My Oh was trying to calm me down saying it was just wind but he ended up getting worried so we were going to A&E, on the way we went to drop our girly off at the in laws and I went in did two massive poos (TMI sorry) one after the other and then felt fine. My MIL couldnt stop laughing. But at the time I was so worried something was wrong and god the pain was ridiculous, I think by the time I was in that much pain in labour I was on the gas and air.


----------



## Renee71

Loren said:


> I do have peppermint tea so wil ask midwife about that because my mum sed she sufferd with it with me and she had a cap full of peppermint cordial and startd doing big burps straight afterwards but then found out peppermint isn't aloud in pregnancy :s xxxx

I was thought that peppermint tea was safe. I do hope soas I'm having one right now! I did a quick Google and found this:
https://www.buzzle.com/articles/peppermint-tea-and-pregnancy.html
I also used to drink green tea, but this is banned during pregnancy. This is because it inhibits the absorption of folic acid.


----------



## LittleGriffin

hi,
i had this quite bad too, my midwife recommended Fibregel and to suck on Rennies as they are both safe during pregnancy. They have helped too! I still get it every so often but its not as bad as before, i was crying it hurt so bad!!!!
Just be careful with the hot water and the electric blanket as you don,t want your body temperature to go up too high...
Hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## Loren

Renee71 said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> I do have peppermint tea so wil ask midwife about that because my mum sed she sufferd with it with me and she had a cap full of peppermint cordial and startd doing big burps straight afterwards but then found out peppermint isn't aloud in pregnancy :s xxxx
> 
> I was thought that peppermint tea was safe. I do hope soas I'm having one right now! I did a quick Google and found this:
> https://www.buzzle.com/articles/peppermint-tea-and-pregnancy.html
> I also used to drink green tea, but this is banned during pregnancy. This is because it inhibits the absorption of folic acid.Click to expand...

thanx alot hun!i was hoping to giv the peppermint tea a whirl because the rennies have stopd working for me an when i get the pains its horrible to say but i am in that much agony i just keep saying to DF icant do this nomor!!but once its gone am bk to liking being pregnant lol not loving but liking haha xxxxx


----------



## BlackBerry25

If it is extremely bad, I would go to the ER and ask about gallstones. I had the same thing, where I would crawl around on the floor with horrible trapped gas pain. :hugs: I waited MONTHS thinking it was a normal pregnancy thing, when really it was my gallbladder. Maybe google and see if the symptoms fit you (thats what I eventually did)

Hope you start to feel better!!


----------

